# Aluminium Expertise for the Q7



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

For its new performance SUV, the Q7, which is being presented to the world public for the first time at the International Motor Show in Frankfurt (IAA) on 12th September, Audi is taking advantage of the experience in aluminium and lightweight design that exists at its Neckarsulm plant. Aluminium is used for this vehicle’s engine hood, tailgate, wings and bumper cross-members. 
The result is impressive: the use of this lightweight material has helped to reduce the weight of the entire body by 22 kilograms. This helps to improve the vehicle’s performance figures and produce a favourable eco-balance. 
The Q7’s outer panels and all the internal parts of its tailgate are produced at the Neckarsulm press shop. The necessary tool sets and body manufacturing equipment were manufactured by the Toolmaking Division in Neckarsulm. 
Take the example of the aluminium tailgate, a very complex part in terms of its geometry. The two outer parts are connected by laser-welding technology, which enables a net weight of 9.5 kilograms to be achieved – a weight-saving of 7.5 kilograms. The Aluminium and Lightweight Design Centre in Neckarsulm was in overall charge of the development of these processes.
In the start-up phase of the Q7, around ten specialists from the “Neckarsulm press shop” competence centre will bring their many years of experience with this demanding material to bear in the production of aluminium pressings at the Ingolstadt plant, where wings and engine hoods, for example, are produced for the Q7.


----------



## cctdi (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: Aluminium Expertise for the Q7 ([email protected])*

The Touareg V10 tdi has the similar aluminum hood, bumpers, etc. yet the weight still there, the simpler lesser 4wd system is the key weight saver I think. I don’t care how the Audi does it on Q7, the curb weight will comes close to or over 5000 Lb. Just check the Allroad 4.2 which I owned for a little over a year with the Treg, the CW was on 4500 Lb. If the Q7 or Q5 comes with the V8 tdi on the scale of 4500 Lb, I will be very interested……


----------

